# Neon Jewel eggs



## Flint001 (Aug 30, 2009)

OK so i was changing the filter on my 30 Tank and I saw some eggs on a rock and my pair of jewels watching them. The last time they had eggs they all died or got sucked into the filter. I just put some pantyhose on the end of my intake tube. and I wanted to know if i should move the eggs on the rock to a different tank , i have some other cichlids in the tank as well or what?? any help would be great


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what else is in the tank? A 30G is probably a minimum for a breeding pair of jewels.....im surprised u havent been losing fish since theyre spawning.


----------



## Flint001 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm sorry its a 33 gallon and it is just for a couple of days i needed to move the 55 gal tank. the tank is moved just waiting for it to clear up first.


----------



## Flint001 (Aug 30, 2009)

ok so the other cichlids are now back in the other tank.


----------

